
Hey, Microsoft, stop installing third-party apps on clean Windows 10 installs - doener
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-please-stop-trying-install-third-party-apps-my-clean-windows-10-install
======
Timpy
It used to be that Mac tried to create a specific experience for the user,
while Windows allowed me to have the experience I wanted. This article touches
on the problem, I was fond of saying "Windows is becoming more Mac like," but
actually Mac isn't even having these problems. I don't want your apps,
Windows, and I don't want your advertisements in my start menu.

